# Work for a Leonberger?



## Dani2012 (May 24, 2012)

Our runt leonberger we think could finally be put to work  we aren't keen on having her doing agility even though she has a knack for jumping for she comes down too hard on her shoulders. Being the runt shes a little out of a proportion but shes a good, strong dog. 

We've been looking into cart-pulling but we wouldn't know where to start.  Any advice from any owners of cart pulling dogs here? We are based in Ipswich.


----------

